# Cutting shaft to change lie?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I had an argument with a buddy who is 5'8" and wants to cut his TM R7 shafts so that he will have a truer lie. I kept saying the lie doesn't change if you cut the shaft, you'll still be holding it where you hold it. He said I was wrong. The 'lie will change' because he will be standing closer to the ball.

Well, you can do that with the shaft the way it is. He says it's more comfortable with a shorter shaft - which I can't argue with because it's his comfort level. But if you address the ball closer, the bottom of your club will be flatter. The lie still does not change - you'll have to bend the club to do that right?

Anyway, he still thinks what he thinks. Sure he can feel more comfortable with shorter shafts, but he'll still be holding the club in the same place regardless of how much he cuts off the top.

Am I right or way off on this?

Isn't that why Ping has different color codes for their lie??? Shafts are same length, but the lie is different depending on the color. You have to bend the iron in order to get a different lie right? At his height, what will cutting the shafts really do if he wants the club to lay flatter.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

He's right and your right. Shortening the clubs could cause him to move closer at address, which would flatten out the lie. But shortening the clubs to do that is going to have another affect, and you'd better make him aware of it, its going to reduce the yardage of each club. The proper way to change lie is to take the clubs to a fitter and he bends them to your lie.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

All I got to say is unless you have a lot of money just sitting around don't cut the shafts, it ruins the weight and balance of the clubs. Like 65 said you should tell him to take them 2 a fitter.


----------

